Ask HN: What's the cheapest way to run your Dockerized backend in the could? - sebastianconcpt
======
simplecto
I use $3 vm from Scaleway.

You can get that down to $2 if you forego the public ipv4 address, but then
connections seem to get flakey if you don’t have a good ipv6 route

Decent cpu (and epyc)

------
verdverm
Is cheapest always best? What tradeoffs might you face?

